# Question for all you aquascaping gurus out there...



## Dan the Man (Sep 8, 2009)

So this is one of my favorite scapes of all time and one of the inspiring scapes of my own. I really like the "evergreen tree" effect and am pretty sure it's some sort of moss, but my question is...how in the heck did he make it look like trees? Any ideas? 
Thanks


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

I believe this person attached the moss on sticks. At the center of those trees, are sticks placed vertically.

Heshe then trimmed the moss in conical shapes when it was grown out.


----------



## Dan the Man (Sep 8, 2009)

That's what I suspected...Do you know what type of moss he used? THanks for the reply.


----------



## Sharkfood (May 2, 2010)

Wow! I've never seen that pic before. The effect is astounding. Reminds me of the mountains where I grew up.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

The moss is probably flame or erect moss. Most of the other tend to "weep" toward the substrate where as the erect and flame point towards the lights.


----------



## doubleott05 (Mar 16, 2010)

but for the sake of it you could use any moss you want


----------



## Tenzo (Mar 10, 2010)

Hrm... the moss kinda sticks up... hmmm... no idea 
but maybe you can use peacock moss? 

And is this one of Amano's tanks?


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Tenzo said:


> Hrm... the moss kinda sticks up... hmmm... no idea
> but maybe you can use peacock moss?
> 
> And is this one of Amano's tanks?


I don't believe this is one of Amano's tanks... but i could be wrong.

Whoever created it, they are very talented. :smile:


----------



## littlefish (Aug 6, 2010)

Christmas moss on sticks and then trimmed to take form of a tree. Awesome.


----------



## Dan the Man (Sep 8, 2009)

No this isn't one of Amano's...his name is actually Weerayut Seomphornpheomsuk...which I have no idea how that happens. You guys should check out the gallery @ www.adana-usa.com


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

Flame moss will work great since it grows upwards naturally. Overtime you need to trim it a bit just to maintain the height and rearrange the strands along the length of the stick so that lower strands grow over upper strands to get the conical shape from buttom up. fissidens might be another option.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

MrAl did something similar









PlatinumSM is doing something similar also.


----------

